# Names of builders in Coimbra region



## Miriam (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello

I am new to the forum. My partner and I are purchasing a property in the Coimbra region and would like to do some renovation work.

Can anyone recommend the name/s and contact details of one or two builders.

We are travelling to visit the property this coming weekend and are hoping to get some quotes during my visit.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thank you, Miriam & Michael


----------

